# Front Door Photo Studio



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

This new snapping a photo of the box on the porch is somewhat of a pain in the rear, considering I rarely ever took the phone with me when I left the car (at least for house stops). I had some hum-dinger photos yesterday though -- a couple with my hairy arm in the frame, and one of my ear as I snapped it over my shoulder walking away. I also tripped over something while walking backwards to snap the pic and almost tumbled down a hill in the front yard... that would have been a something.

Now I'm considering -- does the customer have access to every photo in their order history? Because I've decided that when the time comes to quit this gig, or when I'm convinced I'm on my last strike and about to get canned, I'm going to either take photos of my junk at each stop, or find some disturbingly bizarre porn photos and snap pictures of those for the app to send off to either Amazon or the customer or both. Or just me flipping the bird.... or.... ??


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol you must be a kid 
Don't burn your bridges


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol not I'm not.

First clue - I don't say "Lol" to start every sentence.


----------



## skyco (Apr 3, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol you must be a kid
> Don't burn your bridges


You think. lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

What's the point of this? Driver could take the photo and then reach down and take the package back.


----------



## skyco (Apr 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What's the point of this? Driver could take the photo and then reach down and take the package back.


precisely


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I haven't been hit with this update yet. Is there any build I should be looking out for (and prevent it from updating)?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

KILLERST said:


> I haven't been hit with this update yet. Is there any build I should be looking out for (and prevent it from updating)?


Isn't it only prime now 2 hr delivery?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope, logistics package delivery too, at least here.



KILLERST said:


> I haven't been hit with this update yet. Is there any build I should be looking out for (and prevent it from updating)?


Not much point, by next week it'll be a mandatory update anyhow.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Haven't gotten it in our area yet


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Isn't it only prime now 2 hr delivery?


I'm delivering packages. I thought both Flex and Prime Now using the same app?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Nope, logistics package delivery too, at least here.
> 
> Not much point, by next week it'll be a mandatory update anyhow.


 What version are you running now? 
I can't believe they are making logistics drivers take pics of deliveries! Is it an absolute requirement?
I do logistics and am on version 5667 and no pic option or requirement. I also have no plans on taking
40-70 pictures per route.

Oh.....forgot to add...LOL! Uh huh, huh huh, huh huh.......


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, unless they force a picture for EVERY selection (would they REALLY force it inside a business? I can't imagine some places would appreciate this) I'll probably just change which selection I use, until they realize how sheerly idiotic it is.
.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Received this March 20 -- then it was active for Saturday's blocks (4/1), any time I hit Front Door as the delivery location. Rumor has it "in a safe location" won't prompt. I just had some fun with it -- trying for blur effects, edgy composition, etc. The ear one was the best though.... wonder if the app has a local cache of the photos on the device?

I forgot to ask for some Delivery Photo Contact Cards at my warehouse, but I'm sure they have their heads up their butts as usual so that won't happen. It took me 3 months to get a badge and lanyard.

-------------------------------

*Record Unattended Deliveries Within the Amazon Flex App*

Starting *Wednesday, March 22,* you may be asked to take a photo of an unattended package delivery directly within the Amazon Flex app!

*Here's How It Works*

When you Tap where you are leaving the package, the app will open a Photo screen instructing you to "Step back and capture the package in the white frame."

















If you are happy with the photo, tap "Use Photo" and then "Swipe To Finish." If you'd like to try again, tap "Retake."

















*More Details*

· *You should only take a photo when directed by the app*. Some customers have opted out of this feature.

· If taking a photo of the delivery location will include people, the inside of a customer's home or business, vehicle or license plate information,_you should not take a delivery photo._

· If a customer has questions or has concern about you taking a photo near their delivery address apologize and provide a Delivery PhotoContact Card. *These cards will be available at the Delivery Station.*

If you have questions while making deliveries, contact Support by tapping the '?' in the upper right corner of the Amazon Flex app or email at [email protected].

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

They should really just force it for places/people that have multiple missing packages. There have been times i'm in rough part of town putting a package over a 6 ft. Fence, and wondering if they'll ever even look for it. But then again how am I going to take a picture over a high femce...guess I have to order a self stick from Amazon.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

One thing that REALLY bothers me about this -- they want to force us to use all the data uploading pictures to them would entail? The app already uses enough as it is. 60 pictures a day with no wifi can really add up.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I did 61 on Saturday, figure 40-45 photos? Total data used in April so far is only 106MB (I don't fish very much at all, basically just working weekeneds). So apparently they downsample the photos before uploading, which is nice. I don't much care, being on an unlimited data plan, but I can see if being a hassle for many people.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I did 61 on Saturday, figure 40-45 photos? Total data used in April so far is only 106MB (I don't fish very much at all, basically just working weekeneds). So apparently they downsample the photos before uploading, which is nice. I don't much care, being on an unlimited data plan, but I can see if being a hassle for many people.


Figured it be pretty compressed pictures. But definitely worth the consideration if you are pushing your data already.


----------

